# È morto



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2015)

*È morto*

Anche Fabio Giacconi il padre ferito gravemente dal  fidanzato 
della figlia ...
di fronte a questi accadimenti mi domando sempre 
dove (e se) un genitore può sbagliare per far si che un figlio 
arrivi a tanto ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Credo che chiunque sia genitore si è posto questa domanda
Il problema è che è difficile trovare la risposta
Chi di noi non pensa di fare del proprio meglio per un figlio? Ci sono scontri, conflitti momenti in cui ti sembra che tutto quello che fai per loro si inutile e speri che il tutto serva e che venga capito più avanti. 
Credo però che avendo una loro individualità e che non siano totalmente plasmabili (per fortuna anche) purtroppo elaborino anche i no che vengono detti per il loro bene come un ostacolo da superare in qualunque modo.
Non mi esprimo su questi due ragazzi, mi sono già abbondantemente espressa per Erika e Omar.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

È bruttissimo far ricadere qualche colpa su delle vittime, ma è ipotizzabile che, quantomeno, saranno stati sottovalutati disturbi e caratteristiche particolari della figlia.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Anche Fabio Giacconi il padre ferito gravemente dal  fidanzato
> della figlia ...
> di fronte a questi accadimenti mi domando sempre
> dove (e se) un genitore può sbagliare per far si che un figlio
> arrivi a tanto ...


Ogni volta che sento di una tragedia simile mi domando se i miei figli si spingerebbero a tanto...
Cosa passa sulla testa delle persone per voler uccidere un genitore.
Io non ho mai pensato di uccidere mio padre. Per me è morto. Ma morto come padre.
Esiste una persona che biologicamente compatibile da qualche parte là fuori. Ma io non la conosco e non è mio padre.
Da qui ad uccidere fisicamente penso che la distanza sia molta.


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Anche Fabio Giacconi il padre ferito gravemente dal  fidanzato
> della figlia ...
> di fronte a questi accadimenti mi domando sempre
> dove (e se) un genitore può sbagliare per far si che un figlio
> arrivi a tanto ...


Non tutto è imputabile a gravi errori dei genitori... ci rassicura pensare che c'è una causa certa identificabile per certi terribili fatti, ma non sempre è così. Non parlo del caso in questione, ma in generale.
Mi ha colpito molto la biografia scritta da Vallanzasca... in cui parla dell'ambiente familiare sereno e dell'amore ricevuto dal padre e dalla madre. Famiglia tranquilla... poi all'improvviso esce lui. Che si rende conto di essere ladro dentro fin da bambino, quando convinceva gli amichetti ad andare a rubare le stufe all'upim per regalarle ai poveracci.
Comunque il ragazzo è maggiorenne ed ha commesso un duplice omicidio prmeditato... non se la caverà con poco.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non tutto è imputabile a gravi errori dei genitori... ci rassicura pensare che c'è una causa certa identificabile per certi terribili fatti, ma non sempre è così. Non parlo del caso in questione, ma in generale.
> Mi ha colpito molto la biografia scritta da Vallanzasca... in cui parla dell'ambiente familiare sereno e dell'amore ricevuto dal padre e dalla madre. Famiglia tranquilla... poi all'improvviso esce lui. Che si rende conto di essere ladro dentro fin da bambino, quando convinceva gli amichetti ad andare a rubare le stufe all'upim per regalarle ai poveracci.
> *Comunque il ragazzo è maggiorenne ed ha commesso un duplice omicidio prmeditato... non se la caverà con poco*.


vivi a Fantasilandia?
Sarà sempre poco


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vivi a Fantasilandia?
> Sarà sempre poco


Vabbè, sarà sempre poco a priori non lo puoi dire... una trentina d'anni se li becca sicuri, magari l'ergastolo no perchè ha 18 anni. E' duplice omicidio premeditato, tranquilla che non esce presto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè, sarà sempre poco a priori non lo puoi dire... una trentina d'anni se li becca sicuri, magari l'ergastolo no perchè ha 18 anni. E' duplice omicidio premeditato, *tranquilla che non esce presto*.


Se sconta 15 anni faccio una festa
nel frattempo lo facciamo laureare a nostre spese, gli torviamo un lavoretto ecc ecc
Io l'ergastolo lo darei anche alla ragazza
Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha.
hai tolto due vite. Io Stato non ti ammazzo ma ti chiudo in carcere butto la chiave, frega un cazzo di recuperarti visto che due vite non le posso recuperare, ti fornisco il minimo necessario per vivere comprese le cure mediche e fine. Per il resto per me non esisti più


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sconta 15 anni faccio una festa
> nel frattempo lo facciamo laureare a nostre spese, gli torviamo un lavoretto ecc ecc
> Io l'ergastolo lo darei anche alla ragazza
> Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha.
> hai tolto due vite. Io Stato non ti ammazzo ma ti chiudo in carcere butto la chiave, frega un cazzo di recuperarti visto che due vite non le posso recuperare, ti fornisco il minimo necessario per vivere comprese le cure mediche e fine. Per il resto per me non esisti più


io sono per i lavori forzati...sotto il sole in agosto con la palla al piede e in inverno in siberia!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io sono per i lavori forzati...sotto il sole in agosto con la palla al piede e in inverno in siberia!!!


Straquoto


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Se sconta 15 anni faccio una festa*
> nel frattempo lo facciamo laureare a nostre spese, gli torviamo un lavoretto ecc ecc
> Io l'ergastolo lo darei anche alla ragazza
> Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha.
> hai tolto due vite. Io Stato non ti ammazzo ma ti chiudo in carcere butto la chiave, frega un cazzo di recuperarti visto che due vite non le posso recuperare, ti fornisco il minimo necessario per vivere comprese le cure mediche e fine. Per il resto per me non esisti più


ma dai, 15 anni per un duplice omicidio premeditato non esiste... va bene la rieducazione e tutto il resto, ma il reato è gravissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai, 15 anni per un duplice omicidio premeditato non esiste... va bene la rieducazione e tutto il resto, ma il reato è gravissimo!


Ci scriviamo tra 15 anni
La franzoni ne ha scontati 12 per aver ammazzato suo figlio
Erika e Omar 10 e 13 laureandosi e giocando a pallavolo e lamentandosi perchè nessuno gli dava un lavoro all'uscita dal carcere perchè alla fine a 16 anni tutti fanno delle cazzate


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci scriviamo tra 15 anni
> La franzoni ne ha scontati 12 per aver ammazzato suo figlio
> Erika e Omar 10 e 13 laureandosi e giocando a pallavolo e lamentandosi perchè nessuno gli dava un lavoro all'uscita dal carcere perchè alla fine a 16 anni tutti fanno delle cazzate


per la Franzoni non era premeditato, innanzitutto... e gli altri due erano minorenni. Non sono esempi calzanti. Lui si farà tanti anni in galera, vedrai.


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci scriviamo tra 15 anni
> La franzoni ne ha scontati 12 per aver ammazzato suo figlio
> Erika e Omar 10 e 13 laureandosi e giocando a pallavolo e lamentandosi perchè nessuno gli dava un lavoro all'uscita dal carcere perchè alla fine a 16 anni tutti fanno delle cazzate


Straquoto..... in tutti i casi da te citati NESSUNA delle vittime era parente/familiare di un giudice e/o magistrato..... i quali sono " tesi e coesi " - nella maggior parte dei casi - a tutelare il "povero" Caino..... aprii un thread sulle interpretazioni dei giudici,ove una moglie venne massacrata di botte per tantissimi anni e sulla clamorosa sentenza ( a favore del marito ) che ne conseguì..... sono una casta intoccabile,che in uno stato di diritto NON dovrebbe esistere.
Senza parlare della loro età pensionabile....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per la Franzoni non era premeditato, innanzitutto... e gli altri due erano minorenni. Non sono esempi calzanti. Lui si farà tanti anni in galera, vedrai.


Parlavo per lei. Lui ne farà forse qualcuno in più forse. Ti ricordo che Pietro Maso è fuori.
Ah be se non era premeditato in effetti poverina hanno fatto bene a consentirle di tornare alla sua bella vita
ti risulta che anche il piccolo Samuele ci sia tornato?
Lo sapevo che era meglio che non mi addentrassi in discussioni come queste


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per la Franzoni non era premeditato, innanzitutto... e gli altri due erano minorenni. Non sono esempi calzanti. Lui si farà tanti anni in galera, vedrai.


se chiede il rito abbreviato ha diritto ha una sconto di pena di 1/3
tipo l'unico condannato dell'omicidio di Meredit, mi pare abbia preso circa 16 anni, col rito abbreviato (che è il motivo per cui non è stato processato assieme agli altri due)


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo per lei. Lui ne farà forse qualcuno in più forse. Ti ricordo che Pietro Maso è fuori.
> Ah be se non era premeditato in effetti poverina hanno fatto bene a consentirle di tornare alla sua bella vita
> ti risulta che anche il piccolo Samuele ci sia tornato?
> Lo sapevo che era meglio che non mi addentrassi in discussioni come queste


Tocchiamo nervi scoperti..... partendo dal presupposto che finchè una persona non si trova coinvolta non può capire "l'establishment" giudiziario, i loro privilegi,la loro intoccabilità,la assoluta certezza di farla sempre e comunque franca. Fossimo un paese serio,basterebbe leggere il Contratto sociale di Rousseau..... eleggiamo i magistrati in base al lavoro svolto ed ai risultati conseguiti,mettiamo loro un'età pensionabile più ragionevole ( senza aprire porte e finestre per farli poi rientrare - vedi Borrelli - ) e - soprattutto - diamo esecuzione al referendum sulla responsabilità dei giudici a suo tempo svolto.


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Tocchiamo nervi scoperti..... partendo dal presupposto che finchè una persona non si trova coinvolta non può capire "l'establishment" giudiziario, i loro privilegi,la loro intoccabilità,la assoluta certezza di farla sempre e comunque franca. Fossimo un paese serio,basterebbe leggere il Contratto sociale di Rousseau..... eleggiamo i magistrati in base al lavoro svolto ed ai risultati conseguiti,mettiamo loro un'età pensionabile più ragionevole ( senza aprire porte e finestre per farli poi rientrare - vedi Borrelli - ) e - soprattutto - diamo esecuzione al referendum sulla responsabilità dei giudici a suo tempo svolto.


quotone
c'è anche da dire che è la nostra legge procedurale che dà adito a in teoria infiniti gradi di giudizio (anche se in cassazione vengono giudicati inammissibili mi pare più della metà dei ricorsi)


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quotone
> c'è anche da dire che è la nostra legge procedurale che dà adito a in teoria infiniti gradi di giudizio (anche se in cassazione vengono giudicati inammissibili mi pare più della metà dei ricorsi)


La legge,così com'è strutturata, è volta - a mio avviso - a mantenere in piedi " il carrozzone " giudiziario ( sia esso civile,penale e tributario ), carrozzone del quale si è perso ogni controllo sia a livello di operato sia a livello di costi ( il celeberrimo John Henry - magistrato inquirente - ci è costato milioni e milioni di euro in intercettazioni telefoniche che NON hanno portato a nulla di fatto, addirittura in alcuni casi non c'erano nemmeno elementi tali da istruire un procedimento ). E qui la liaison diabolica tra potere legislativo e giudiziario è a dir poco aberrante.....


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sconta 15 anni faccio una festa
> nel frattempo lo facciamo laureare a nostre spese, gli torviamo un lavoretto ecc ecc
> Io l'ergastolo lo darei anche alla ragazza
> Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha.
> hai tolto due vite. Io Stato non ti ammazzo ma ti chiudo in carcere butto la chiave, frega un cazzo di recuperarti visto che due vite non le posso recuperare, ti fornisco il minimo necessario per vivere comprese le cure mediche e fine. Per il resto per me non esisti più


non puoi metterti sullo stesso piano di chi giudichi, per fortuna siamo in uno  stato civile.che poi ci vogliano più  certezze e rigore sebz'altro, ma tremo al pensiero di una giustizia vendicativa


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> La legge,così com'è strutturata, è volta - a mio avviso - a mantenere in piedi " il carrozzone " giudiziario ( sia esso civile,penale e tributario ), carrozzone del quale si è perso ogni controllo sia a livello di operato sia a livello di costi ( il celeberrimo John Henry - magistrato inquirente - ci è costato milioni e milioni di euro in intercettazioni telefoniche che NON hanno portato a nulla di fatto, addirittura in alcuni casi non c'erano nemmeno elementi tali da istruire un procedimento ). E qui la liaison diabolica tra potere legislativo e giudiziario è a dir poco aberrante.....


vero


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo per lei. Lui ne farà forse qualcuno in più forse. Ti ricordo che Pietro Maso è fuori.
> *Ah be se non era premeditato in effetti poverina hanno fatto bene a consentirle di tornare alla sua bella vita
> ti risulta che anche il piccolo Samuele ci sia tornato?*
> Lo sapevo che era meglio che non mi addentrassi in discussioni come queste


ma infatti... se vuoi parlare con un minimo di lucidità ok, altrimenti chiudiamola qui. Ti stavo dicendo che c'è una bella differenza tra omicidio ed omicidio, la legge non è emotiva come uno qualunque di noi e necessariamente differenzia.


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi metterti sullo stesso piano di chi giudichi, per fortuna siamo in uno  stato civile.che poi ci vogliano più  certezze e rigore sebz'altro, *ma tremo al pensiero di una giustizia vendicativa*


oggi va di moda.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi metterti sullo stesso piano di chi giudichi, per fortuna siamo in uno  stato civile.che poi ci vogliano più  certezze e rigore sebz'altro, ma tremo al pensiero di una giustizia vendicativa


non parlo di vendetta, sto solo dicendo che se uno è giudicato colpevole non trovo giusto che abbia privilegi. Studio gratis, televisione, palestra, vizi (vedi sigarette) e al fine della pena anche lavoro assicurato.
e tutta la brava gente che si fa il mazzo???
Se sei condannato, devi aver diritto alla sopravvivenza e nient altro, se sei bravo posso concederti di fare dei lavori socialmente utili all'interno o all'esterno del carcere e con questi lavoretti puoi "pagarti" degli extra come studiare o il fumo, che ognuno scelga...


----------



## Falcor (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dirò una cosa impopolare ma chi ammazza, qualunque sia la motivazione e la modalità andrebbe messo in carcere e non fatto uscire più. Ma che scherziamo. Omicidio non premeditato? Ma perché se lo premedito la persona muore di più che se non era premeditato? Hai tolto a qualcuno la possibilità di vivere? Bene io la tolgo a te tenendoti in carcere a vita.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non parlo di vendetta, sto solo dicendo che se uno è giudicato colpevole non trovo giusto che abbia privilegi. Studio gratis, televisione, palestra, vizi (vedi sigarette) e al fine della pena anche lavoro assicurato.
> e tutta la brava gente che si fa il mazzo???
> Se sei condannato, devi aver diritto alla sopravvivenza e nient altro, se sei bravo posso concederti di fare dei lavori socialmente utili all'interno o all'esterno del carcere e con questi lavoretti puoi "pagarti" degli extra come studiare o il fumo, che ognuno scelga...


lo studio è  una forma  preziosa di educazione.la gente normale che si fa il mazzo  ha la dignità  dell'onestà


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dirò una cosa impopolare ma chi ammazza, qualunque sia la motivazione e la modalità andrebbe messo in carcere e non fatto uscire più. Ma che scherziamo. Omicidio non premeditato? Ma perché se lo premedito la persona muore di più che se non era premeditato? Hai tolto a qualcuno la possibilità di vivere? Bene io la tolgo a te tenendoti in carcere a vita.


Sulla scarcerazione di gente che ha ripetuto il crimine ....in effetti ci sono gravi responsabilità. Luigi Chiatti,  ad esempio, non penso sarà mai totalmente pronto per uscire, minghella ha ucciso in permesso....sono casi da carcere a vita ma sempre nella civiltà  che noi , non loro, meritiamo


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non parlo di vendetta, sto solo dicendo che *se uno è giudicato colpevole non trovo giusto che abbia privilegi. Studio gratis, televisione, palestra, vizi (vedi sigarette)* e al fine della pena anche lavoro assicurato.
> e tutta la brava gente che si fa il mazzo???
> Se sei condannato, devi aver diritto alla sopravvivenza e nient altro, se sei bravo posso concederti di fare dei lavori socialmente utili all'interno o all'esterno del carcere e con questi lavoretti puoi "pagarti" degli extra come studiare o il fumo, che ognuno scelga...


Ok vero, però non penso che le carceri italiane siano dei centri di benessere, siamo stati condannati più volte in Europa per lo stato in cui vengono tenuti i detenuti. In tanti casi assimilabili a tortura. E questo degrado incivile viene testimoniato anche da tanti agenti della polizia penitenziaria, che sono i primi a pagarlo spesso di persona. 
Semmai sarebbe necessaria la certezza della pena, cosa che in questo paese in tanti casi non esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi metterti sullo stesso piano di chi giudichi, per fortuna siamo in uno  stato civile.che poi ci vogliano più  certezze e rigore sebz'altro, ma tremo al pensiero di una giustizia vendicativa


Ma non è vendicativa
Perchè vendicativa?
Certezza della pena che deve essere definitiva e non modificabile per nessun motivo. 
Chiedo solo una giustizia che preveda l'ergastolo a vita. E a vita vuol dire che entri in carcere e ci muori e spero anche il più tardi possibile.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... se vuoi parlare con un minimo di lucidità ok, altrimenti chiudiamola qui. Ti stavo dicendo che c'è una bella differenza tra omicidio ed omicidio, la legge non è emotiva come uno qualunque di noi e necessariamente differenzia.


Quindi la morte di Samuele da parte della madre è meno grave di quella di questi due genitori "SOLO" perchè forse la mamma non ci pensava dalla sera prima ad ammazzarlo?


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è vendicativa
> Perchè vendicativa?
> Certezza della pena che deve essere definitiva e non modificabile per nessun motivo.
> Chiedo solo una giustizia che preveda l'ergastolo a vita. E a vita vuol dire che entri in carcere e ci muori e spero anche il più tardi possibile.



:quoto:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non parlo di vendetta, sto solo dicendo che se uno è giudicato colpevole non trovo giusto che abbia privilegi. Studio gratis, televisione, palestra, vizi (vedi sigarette) e al fine della pena anche lavoro assicurato.
> e tutta la brava gente che si fa il mazzo???
> Se sei condannato, devi aver diritto alla sopravvivenza e nient altro, se sei bravo posso concederti di fare dei lavori socialmente utili all'interno o all'esterno del carcere e con questi lavoretti puoi "pagarti" degli extra come studiare o il fumo, che ognuno scelga...


STRAQUOTO E VERDE


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dirò una cosa impopolare ma chi ammazza, qualunque sia la motivazione e la modalità andrebbe messo in carcere e non fatto uscire più. Ma che scherziamo. Omicidio non premeditato? Ma perché se lo premedito la persona muore di più che se non era premeditato? Hai tolto a qualcuno la possibilità di vivere? Bene io la tolgo a te tenendoti in carcere a vita.



Lo sapevo che sceglievo bene il mio sposo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo studio è  una forma  preziosa di educazione.la gente normale che si fa il mazzo  ha la dignità  dell'onestà


E con la dignità dell'onestà si paga l'università?
Quanti devono rinunciare a studiare perchè le famiglie non possono permetterselo
Erica è laureata a spese mie e sta conducendo una vita uguale alle donne della sua età. Ti sembra giustizia questa?


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi la morte di Samuele da parte della madre è meno grave di quella di questi due genitori "SOLO" perchè forse la mamma non ci pensava dalla sera prima ad ammazzarlo?


Esatto, la legge dice proprio questo. La premeditazione è sempre un'aggravante rispetto ad un omicidio non pianificato. Infatti l'aggravante per questo ragazzo è che si è portato dietro l'arma (tra l'altro detenuta illegalmente), cosa che ovviamente non fai se vai ad affrontare una discussione coi tuoi futuri suoceri.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto, la legge dice proprio questo. La premeditazione è sempre un'aggravante rispetto ad un omicidio non pianificato. Infatti l'aggravante per questo ragazzo è che si è portato dietro l'arma (tra l'altro detenuta illegalmente), cosa che ovviamente non fai se vai ad affrontare una discussione coi tuoi futuri suoceri.


Quindi morti di serie A e morti di serie B
Posso non essere d'accordo?


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi morti di serie A e morti di serie B
> Posso non essere d'accordo?


Certo che puoi. Però non la vedrei così... più che morti di A e B, reati di A e B. Le vittime purtroppo sono tutte sullo stesso piano. Ma uccidere una persona d'impulso per uno scatto d'ira (per quanto ovviamente gravissimo) non può essere messo sullo stesso livello di chi premedita la cosa. 
Se ti aiuta a rifletterci su, questo vale in tutte le legislazioni dei paesi civili. Poi vedi te.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo che puoi. Però non la vedrei così... più che morti di A e B, reati di A e B. Le vittime purtroppo sono tutte sullo stesso piano. Ma uccidere una persona d'impulso per uno scatto d'ira (per quanto ovviamente gravissimo) non può essere messo sullo stesso livello di chi premedita la cosa.
> *Se ti aiuta a rifletterci su, questo vale in tutte le legislazioni dei paesi civili.* Poi vedi te.


Sarò incivile 
Io penso alle vittime.
Mi spiego. Se ci fosse la pena di morte la darei solo ai delitti premeditati
Non essendoci, non posso pensare che chi uccide abbia diritto a un solo minuto di vita in libertà dopo essere stata riconosciuto colpevole


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi morti di serie A e morti di serie B
> Posso non essere d'accordo?


i morti sono purtroppo morti, invece ai vivi secondo me va comminata una pena adeguata, per quanto possibile, a quello che hanno commesso, tenuto conto del caso particolare, del fine della riabilitazione, e che nel nostro diritto non esistono le pene esemplari


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarò incivile
> Io penso alle vittime.
> Mi spiego. Se ci fosse la pena di morte la darei solo ai delitti premeditati
> Non essendoci, non posso pensare che chi uccide abbia diritto a un solo minuto di vita in libertà dopo essere stata riconosciuto colpevole


e l'eutanasia? l'eccesso di legittima difesa? l'infanticidio? l'omicidio preterintenzionale?


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarò incivile
> Io penso alle vittime.
> Mi spiego. Se ci fosse la pena di morte la darei solo ai delitti premeditati
> Non essendoci, non posso pensare che chi uccide abbia diritto a un solo minuto di vita in libertà dopo essere stata riconosciuto colpevole


Ok, è il tuo pensiero. Puoi impegnarti a far cambiare la legge, siamo in democrazia. Mettere sullo stesso piano giuridico tutti gli omicidi però credo non sia appoggiato nemmeno dal partito più forcaiolo del mondo, dovrai creartene uno ad hoc


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

ot: leggevo ora che Forza Italia ha fatto entrare nel partito il pensionato che spara ai ladri... certo, non si può dire che manchino di coraggio


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, è il tuo pensiero. Puoi impegnarti a far cambiare la legge, siamo in democrazia. Mettere sullo stesso piano giuridico tutti gli omicidi però credo non sia appoggiato nemmeno dal partito più forcaiolo del mondo, dovrai creartene uno ad hoc


Secondo me non siamo in democrazia, o quantomeno pensiamo di esserlo ma chi abbiamo delegato a rappresentarci non si comporta in maniera tale ( vedi compravendita di senatori,vedi l'attuale premier,vedi la nomina del professore.....
vedi le lacune legislative alle quali si riferiva Farfalla,vedi la giustizia " ad orologeria ", i referendum non rispettati e potrei continuare.... ). Non si tratta di mettere tutti gli omicidi sullo stesso piano,ma la CERTEZZA della pena - in uno stato che si definisce democratico - non deve nemmeno essere messa in discussione.


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo me non siamo in democrazia, o quantomeno pensiamo di esserlo ma chi abbiamo delegato a rappresentarci non si comporta in maniera tale ( vedi compravendita di senatori,vedi l'attuale premier,vedi la nomina del professore.....
> vedi le lacune legislative alle quali si riferiva Farfalla,vedi la giustizia " ad orologeria ", i referendum non rispettati e potrei continuare.... ). Non si tratta di mettere tutti gli omicidi sullo stesso piano,ma la CERTEZZA della pena - in uno stato che si definisce democratico - non deve nemmeno essere messa in discussione.


La certezza della pena l'ho ribadita anch'io come fondamentale. Farfalla però sosteneva altro.
Se non siamo in democrazia, meritiamo di non esserlo. Non sarebbe la prima volta per questo paese. La democrazia non viene regalata dal cielo. La si conquista e poi la si mantiene.
Ad ogni modo non siamo nemmeno in dittatura... chi lo dice evidentemente non l'ha mai provata.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e l'eutanasia? l'eccesso di legittima difesa? l'infanticidio? l'omicidio preterintenzionale?


L'eutanasia è un suicidio assistito quindi non colgo il paragone
Infanticidio è un omicidio e quindi punibile come gli altri
L'eccesso di legittima difesa è da stabilire. Se entri in casa mia armato e ti sparo per me è leggitima difesa, non capisco dove sia l'eccesso


----------



## Falcor (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> più che morti di A e B, reati di A e B. Le vittime purtroppo sono tutte sullo stesso piano. *Ma uccidere una persona d'impulso per uno scatto d'ira (per quanto ovviamente gravissimo) non può essere messo sullo stesso livello di chi premedita la cosa. *


Secondo me invece conta il risultato finale, hai tolto la vita a qualcuno e questa cosa va punita. Come minimo il carcere a vita, ma che sia davvero a vita e non come in Italia che carcere a vita vuol dire farsi 18 anni e poi uscire per buona condotta. Poi se c'è la premeditazione trovare pene così severe da far rimpiangere a chi ha ucciso di non essere morto al posto della vittima.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me invece conta il risultato finale, hai tolto la vita a qualcuno e questa cosa va punita. Come minimo il carcere a vita, ma che sia davvero a vita e non come in Italia che carcere a vita vuol dire farsi 18 anni e poi uscire per buona condotta. Poi se c'è la premeditazione trovare pene così severe da far rimpiangere a chi ha ucciso di non essere morto al posto della vittima.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'eutanasia è un suicidio assistito quindi non colgo il paragone
> Infanticidio è un omicidio e quindi punibile come gli altri
> L'eccesso di legittima difesa è da stabilire. Se entri in casa mia armato e ti sparo per me è leggitima difesa, non capisco dove sia l'eccesso


:bravooo:


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me invece conta il risultato finale, hai tolto la vita a qualcuno e questa cosa va punita. Come minimo il carcere a vita, ma che sia davvero a vita e non come in Italia che carcere a vita vuol dire farsi 18 anni e poi uscire per buona condotta. Poi se c'è la premeditazione trovare pene così severe da far rimpiangere a chi ha ucciso di non essere morto al posto della vittima.



:bravooo:​2


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me invece conta il risultato finale, hai tolto la vita a qualcuno e questa cosa va punita. *Come minimo il carcere a vita*, ma che sia davvero a vita e non come in Italia che carcere a vita vuol dire farsi 18 anni e poi uscire per buona condotta. Poi se c'è la premeditazione trovare pene così severe da far rimpiangere a chi ha ucciso di non essere morto al posto della vittima.


Come massimo invece? Sedia elettrica, tortura, oppure?
Secondo me questa è la mentalità che alla fine porta nella merda dove ci troviamo. La forza di uno stato si vede proprio nel rigore e nell'equilibrio.


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *L'eutanasia è un suicidio assistito quindi non colgo il paragone*
> Infanticidio è un omicidio e quindi punibile come gli altri
> L'eccesso di legittima difesa è da stabilire. Se entri in casa mia armato e ti sparo per me è leggitima difesa, non capisco dove sia l'eccesso


dipende...può essere il gesto di un parente stretto verso chi ormai non è più in grado di esprimere nulla, e soffre e basta
l'infanticidio può essere il risultato di una psicosi post partum, quindi una malattia grave
l'eccesso di legittima difesa è appunto un eccesso (ad es. ladro non armato impallinato alla schiena)

insomma non so come si possa rimanere fermi solo sulla morte di una persona, per stabilire una pena equa


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> dipende...può essere il gesto di un parente stretto verso chi ormai non è più in grado di esprimere nulla, e soffre e basta
> l'infanticidio può essere il risultato di una psicosi post partum, quindi una malattia grave
> l'eccesso di legittima difesa è appunto un eccesso (ad es. ladro non armato impallinato alla schiena)
> 
> *insomma non so come si possa rimanere fermi solo sulla morte di una persona, per stabilire una pena equa*


Esatto. Infatti non lo si fa in nessun paese. Quello che servirebbe è la certezza della pena, più carceri moderni, più agenti della polizia penitenziaria.
Le leggi sono l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come massimo invece? Sedia elettrica, tortura, oppure?
> Secondo me questa è la mentalità che alla fine porta nella merda dove ci troviamo. La forza di uno stato si vede proprio nel rigore e nell'equilibrio.


E ti sembra che ci sia equilibrio e rigore nel nostro stato


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra che ci sia equilibrio e rigore nel nostro stato


Nè l'uno nè altro. Ma le tue idee peggiorerebbero la situazione, perchè non è facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio che risolvi il problema. 
Il rigore significa certezza della pena. L'equilibrio, la distinzione dei reati.
In un paese civile si perseguono entrambi gli obiettivi. Ma tu prima hai rivendicato il diritto ad essere incivile


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nè l'uno nè altro. Ma le tue idee peggiorerebbero la situazione, perchè non è facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio che risolvi il problema.
> Il rigore significa certezza della pena. L'equilibrio, la distinzione dei reati.
> In un paese civile si perseguono entrambi gli obiettivi. Ma tu prima hai rivendicato il diritto ad essere incivile


Certezza della pena questo voglio
Ergastolo è carcere s vita e la vita finisce quando muori


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certezza della pena questo voglio
> Ergastolo è carcere s vita e la vita finisce quando muori


Per alcuni reati, sono d'accordo. Ma tu non li distingui, e lì non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Falcor (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto. Infatti non lo si fa in nessun paese. *Quello che servirebbe è la certezza della pena*, più carceri moderni, più agenti della polizia penitenziaria.
> Le leggi sono l'ultimo dei problemi.


Eh appunto ma perché in Italia non l'abbiamo? Perché tra indulto, buona condotta e permessi speciali nessuno sconta la reale penna comminata? Se la legge dice che un dato reato prevede 30 anni, perché altre dieci leggi devono fare in modo che quella pena non sia del tutto scontata?


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh appunto ma perché in Italia non l'abbiamo? Perché tra indulto, buona condotta e permessi speciali nessuno sconta la reale penna comminata? Se la legge dice che un dato reato prevede 30 anni, perché altre dieci leggi devono fare in modo che quella pena non sia del tutto scontata?


Perchè siamo un paese di buffoni... ma mica solo i politici eh. Un paese intero... che non aspetta altro che appaudire ed accodarsi al primo coglione che propone soluzioni semplici ed inefficaci.
Vuoi sistemare un po' di cose? Costruisci nuove carceri decenti, assumi agenti, snellisci i processi, elimina indulti ed amnistie, fai scontare le pene.
No troppo difficile, e soprattutto troppo costoso... e allora vai coi processi televisivi, intervista mamme piangenti, metti in scena psicodrammi esistenziali, tutto fa brodo per aumentare l'ascolto.


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Non sono esperto di legislazione Nob, ma proprio per niente, però mi chiedo perché mai i politici che son sempre in disaccordo su tutto quando si tratta di certezza della pena siano daccordo a non voler cambiare le cose? Forse perché hanno paura di cascarci anche loro dentro?

L'indulto fu fatto per ridurre l'affollamento delle carceri se non ricordo male ma con quale risultato? Che ormai ogni reato sotto i due anni in pratica non viene scontato. Bella merda così eh.


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non sono esperto di legislazione Nob, ma proprio per niente, però mi chiedo perché mai i politici che son sempre in disaccordo su tutto quando si tratta di certezza della pena siano daccordo a non voler cambiare le cose? *Forse perché hanno paura di cascarci anche loro dentro?*
> 
> L'indulto fu fatto per ridurre l'affollamento delle carceri se non ricordo male ma con quale risultato? Che ormai ogni reato sotto i due anni in pratica non viene scontato. Bella merda così eh.


E' più che probabile, Falco. L'indulto per risolvere il problema del sovraffollamento, è non solo totalmente inutile ma profondamente ingiusto.


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè siamo un paese di buffoni... ma mica solo i politici eh. Un paese intero... che non aspetta altro che appaudire ed accodarsi al primo coglione che propone soluzioni semplici ed inefficaci.
> Vuoi sistemare un po' di cose? Costruisci nuove carceri decenti, assumi agenti, snellisci i processi, elimina indulti ed amnistie, fai scontare le pene.
> No troppo difficile, e soprattutto troppo costoso... e allora vai coi processi televisivi, intervista mamme piangenti, metti in scena psicodrammi esistenziali, tutto fa brodo per aumentare l'ascolto.


Quoto,però hai scordato il primo grande problema : riformare la magistratura. E qui casca l'asino..... se il potere legislativo attuale ha diversi eponenti che hanno ( od ebbero )  problemi con la giustizia o ricevuto avvisi di garanzia e pertanto tuttora indagati  appare, agli occhi della stessa magistratura, de facto delegittimato a legiferare in materia. Non solo. i continui scandali ( peculato,concussione,corruzione ) non fanno altro che esasperare il confronto tra i due poteri,portando il paese sull'orlo dello sfascio istituzionale. E qui,da bravi teatranti, le due opposte fazioni ricorrono al cosiddetto quarto potere, " i media " , con tutte le stucchevoli rappresentazioni che citavi, con le veline degli interrogatori o estratti di conversazioni telefoniche opportunamente fatti filtrare ai cosiddetti organi di stampa. E qui il problema si fa grave perchè non si vede una via d'uscita tra un potere politico nel quale molti componenti non hanno un comportamento "adamantino" ed un potere giudiziario arroccato su posizioni atte soprattutto a difendere la propria casta, i loro privilegi ( tra i quali l'infallibilità e l'intoccabilità )  e,quando possibile, addirittura sostituirsi all'organo legislativo.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non sono esperto di legislazione Nob, ma proprio per niente, però mi chiedo perché mai i politici che son sempre in disaccordo su tutto quando si tratta di certezza della pena siano daccordo a non voler cambiare le cose? Forse perché hanno paura di cascarci anche loro dentro?
> 
> *L'indulto fu fatto per ridurre l'affollamento delle carceri* se non ricordo male ma con quale risultato? Che ormai ogni reato sotto i due anni in pratica non viene scontato. Bella merda così eh.


questo è un grosso problema, dovuto anche al fatto che le carceri sono piene di gente in carcerazione preventiva, il che significa che i processi sono troppo lenti
inoltre gli stranieri in attesa di giudizio (tantissimi) devono aspettare il giudicato definitivo per eventualmente essere rispediti ai loro Paesi a scontare le pene (se esistono trattati internazionali bilaterali in tal senso, altrimenti rimangono da noi)


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto,però hai scordato il primo grande problema : riformare la magistratura. E qui casca l'asino..... se il potere legislativo attuale ha diversi eponenti che hanno ( od ebbero )  problemi con la giustizia o ricevuto avvisi di garanzia e pertanto tuttora indagati  appare, agli occhi della stessa magistratura, de facto delegittimato a legiferare in materia. Non solo. i continui scandali ( peculato,concussione,corruzione ) non fanno altro che esasperare il confronto tra i due poteri,portando il paese sull'orlo dello sfascio istituzionale. E qui,da bravi teatranti, le due opposte fazioni ricorrono al cosiddetto quarto potere, " i media " , con tutte le stucchevoli rappresentazioni che citavi, con le veline degli interrogatori o estratti di conversazioni telefoniche opportunamente fatti filtrare ai cosiddetti organi di stampa. E qui il problema si fa grave perchè non si vede una via d'uscita tra un potere politico nel quale molti componenti non hanno un comportamento "adamantino" ed un potere giudiziario arroccato su posizioni atte soprattutto a difendere la propria casta, i loro privilegi ( tra i quali l'infallibilità e l'intoccabilità )  e,quando possibile, addirittura sostituirsi all'organo legislativo.


Sono d'accordo su tutto. Soprattutto secondo me, è fondamentale la separazione netta tra la parte giudicante e il pm. Il problema vero è che queste riforme sono state portate avanti in passato da una parte politica che le voleva strumentalizzare a uso e consumo del suo leader e non per il bene dei cittadini. Ci sono anomalie tutte italiane, che si trascinano da decenni e e che bloccano di fatto il miglioramento del paese.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È bruttissimo far ricadere qualche colpa su delle vittime, ma è ipotizzabile che, quantomeno, saranno stati sottovalutati disturbi e caratteristiche particolari della figlia.


non era mia intenzione far ricadere la colpa sulle vittime ...e neanche 
indirizzare la discussione si cosa dovrebbe o vorremmo accadesse ai due ragazzi...
Ma da neo genitrice cercare di avere spunti su come
insegnare l'immenso valore di una vita umana ad figlio...





farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che chiunque sia genitore si è posto questa domanda
> Il problema è che è difficile trovare la risposta
> Chi di noi non pensa di fare del proprio meglio per un figlio? Ci sono scontri, conflitti momenti in cui ti sembra che tutto quello che fai per loro si inutile e speri che il tutto serva e che venga capito più avanti.
> Credo però che avendo una loro individualità e che non siano totalmente plasmabili (per fortuna anche) purtroppo elaborino anche i no che vengono detti per il loro bene come un ostacolo da superare in qualunque modo.
> Non mi esprimo su questi due ragazzi, mi sono già abbondantemente espressa per Erika e Omar.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ogni volta che sento di una tragedia simile mi domando se i miei figli si spingerebbero a tanto...
> Cosa passa sulla testa delle persone per voler uccidere un genitore.
> Io non ho mai pensato di uccidere mio padre. Per me è morto. Ma morto come padre.
> Esiste una persona che biologicamente compatibile da qualche parte là fuori. Ma io non la conosco e non è mio padre.
> Da qui ad uccidere fisicamente penso che la distanza sia molta.


idem...
per dire non sono mai andata d'accordo con mio padre 
non condividevo il suo modo di vivere ed il suo imporre ...
non vedeva ragioni ...era un tipo:questsa è casa mia e qui comando io...
e per questo appena ho potuto me ne sono andata ...
ma mai ho pensato neanche lontanamente di ammazzarlo per poter fare quello che volevo....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non tutto è imputabile a gravi errori dei genitori... ci rassicura pensare che c'è una causa certa identificabile per certi terribili fatti, ma non sempre è così. Non parlo del caso in questione, ma in generale.
> Mi ha colpito molto la biografia scritta da Vallanzasca... in cui parla dell'ambiente familiare sereno e dell'amore ricevuto dal padre e dalla madre. Famiglia tranquilla... poi all'improvviso esce lui. Che si rende conto di essere ladro dentro fin da bambino, quando convinceva gli amichetti ad andare a rubare le stufe all'upim per regalarle ai poveracci.
> Comunque il ragazzo è maggiorenne ed ha commesso un duplice omicidio prmeditato... non se la caverà con poco.


Non vedo il nesso tra l'amore che ti trasmettono e il ladro che comunque può esserci in te...
ciòe cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un'esempio:
Conosco una famiglia (e la conosco mche è molto bene)che é molto amorevole ...ma di per se i genitori ,uno in particolare,se può te la mette nel sedere dritto come un filo...e non é che abbiano insegnato questo hai figli
anzi a sentirli parlare sono delle persone corrette ,giuste e diligenti...
e invece non ti puoi fidare ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> *Non vedo il nesso tra l'amore che ti trasmettono e il ladro che comunque può esserci in te.*..
> ciòe cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un'esempio:
> Conosco una famiglia (e la conosco mche è molto bene)che é molto amorevole ...ma di per se i genitori ,uno in particolare,se può te la mette nel sedere dritto come un filo...e non é che abbiano insegnato questo hai figli
> anzi a sentirli parlare sono delle persone corrette ,giuste e diligenti...
> e invece non ti puoi fidare ...


Appunto, fai bene a non vederlo... come dicevo, spesso non c'è.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> idem...
> per dire non sono mai andata d'accordo con mio padre
> non condividevo il suo modo di vivere ed il suo imporre ...
> non vedeva ragioni ...era un tipo:questsa è casa mia e qui comando io...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> idem...
> per dire non sono mai andata d'accordo con mio padre
> non condividevo il suo modo di vivere ed il suo imporre ...
> non vedeva ragioni ...era un tipo:questsa è casa mia e qui comando io...
> ...


e meno male.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh appunto ma perché in Italia non l'abbiamo? Perché tra indulto, buona condotta e permessi speciali nessuno sconta la reale penna comminata? Se la legge dice che un dato reato prevede 30 anni, perché altre dieci leggi devono fare in modo che quella pena non sia del tutto scontata?



Puro calcolo economico.  NON VOGLIONO costruire nuove carceri, quando lo fanno non le aprono e vanno in rovina, manca il personale.

Non e' buonismo. 

E' PIU' O MENO come la promozione data a chi non e' mai andato a scuola,  Dopo due o tre anni che si riiscrivono li buttano fuori col 60.


----------

